# Marionberry



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get these? I had some when we were in Washington, and I want to try baking with them. Can you get them on the internet?


----------



## MJ (Feb 13, 2005)

I found this after a quick search. They can ship it to you.
Marionberry


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.marionberries.com/

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

